# Ollies - Legs versus Pop



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

Folks, 

I have a question regarding ollies that I hope you can shed some light on. It seems to me that the amount of "air" that you get on an ollie is contingent on 2 things a)how much spring you get into the air from your legs which is dependent on leg strength and b) how much pop you get out of the board which depends on good technique and a good "poppy board". Please correct this notion if I am wrong, and I also need enlightemnment on the following:

i) Which is more important in an ollie the spring from your leg or the pop from your board (and what is the percentage of air you would ascribe to the leg spring and board pop, if indeed these were quantifiable).

ii) What happens if you use a shorter lighter board? Its lighter so you have a smaller load to carry on the way up, but lighter shorter boards are also designed (according to the manufacturer's label) for people of a lighter weight range. Does a smaller board give you less pop? 

(I ride a Rome Agent 152 and I weigh 75 Kilos which is the upper limit for rider weight for the 152. Would I get more pop from a longer board designed for a heavier person, say a 154? But would this longer board with this extra weight be a hinderance? Is pop contingent on board length at all? I rode a female friend's board which was 147 in length which had less pop but was so much lighter I could spring up with my legs way higher. All this is confusing me).

Thanks a bunch.

Thad.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok. Yeah, you're right about leg strength and board pop being the main factors of how high u ollie. Some other things that make a difference are sucking up you're legs, using the correct technique, preloading your board, and how much effort u put into it. First off, the most imortant thing about the ollie is the preloading and technique of using your board to create the pop. Then its all about using your legs to flatten out the board and land. Second off, yes a lighter smaller board will give u more pop but it really isn't the length that matters. It's more about the boards amount of flex that gives u better pop. If you're looking for more pop focus more on finding a flexible board and less on a smaller board.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

You are asking for an answer to "The Golden Grail". All of us riders are in search of the perfect blend of lightness and snap. Often the lighter a board gets the easier it is too suck your legs up and hop but the less balls it has to pop you. (unless it's full of carbon) A more flexible board isn't always the answer because often they don't snap back hard enough to give you any lift. You have to find the board that fits you just right so you can just load it with effort to get the maximum pop out of it. Too short a board can be counterproductive you need that perfect match for your build. Great pop boards are K2 Jibpan, Ride DH2, Rome Mod, Bataleon Goliath. Stick with high end freestyle boards with a medium flex. And don't forget to yank that nose up super quick and hard as you drive your back foot forward against it directly under the center of your body.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ That's probably what I do wrong, probably a stupid question but, is there a difference when you drive the back foot forward as opposed to simply leaning back?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

It bends the tail further, storing more energy in the board which will result in more pop and height.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes it won't work if you just lean back. You have to compress the tail under your center of mass to get actual pop. Just try standing on the flats and suddenly drive your back foot forward hard. You won't fall over, you will be popped up in the air a bit. Then take that movement to the full mechanics of an ollie; snap nose up super fast and hard while driving that back foot forward under your center, suck your legs up. Practice for a year or two


----------

